# Mayan Palace Pink Wristband



## musictom (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi all,

We arrived yesterday at the MP RM. Checkin was just like every other time (we are owners); however, when we turned down the "owner's update" spiel, the salesperson said something like "oh, you have the wrong wristbands. Let me take you to the concierge". 

Long story short, we have the beige owner's wristbands, AND we're now wearing a pink wristband that says "2012 Mayan Calendar of Fun". We can't for the life of us figure out the purpose of the second wristband. 

Any ideas? Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 29, 2012)

At my home resort they have specific color bands to identify owners. The staff says welcome home or welcome back as they see you.


----------



## musictom (Jul 30, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> At my home resort they have specific color bands to identify owners.



Same here at the Mayan Palace. The beige wristband is for the owners. I've just never had to wear *two* wristbands here, one beige and one pink. 

My daughters said they're to identify us as "owners smart enough not to sign up for the 'update day of torture'", LOL.


----------



## pittle (Jul 30, 2012)

Interesting.  I dislike wearing one wristband even for all-inclusive, so two would be irritating.

They have been having a 2012 Mayan Calendar of Fun promotion this year.  I used a Vacation Fair week to get 2 weeks in Puerto Penasco this October.  With the promo, we not only got an extra week for the price of one, but $300 for resort credit while there.  The week we will be there, they are having Wine Tastings and Mayan Carnival with various activities.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 30, 2012)

Personally, I always make sure the wristbands are loose enough that I can slide it off when I want to. Then I only wear it as necessary.  

The wristband not only marks you at the resort; it marks you outside the hotel as well.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 30, 2012)

I can't imagine I'd like wearing something that would ID me as a sucker, or owner, or parker, AI payer, or 'of age' or anything else while wandering a resort. 

A quick search came up with lots of 'wristbands 'R' us' type outfits. Might be fun to wear an assortment of all different colored ones on both wrists just to see how the greeting changes.

Jim


----------



## Karen G (Jul 30, 2012)

musictom said:


> Let me take you to the concierge . . .
> 
> We can't for the life of us figure out the purpose of the second wristband.


Next time you walk by the concierge desk, ask them why you have the second wristband, and let us know what they say.


----------



## musictom (Jul 30, 2012)

Karen G said:


> Next time you walk by the concierge desk, ask them why you have the second wristband, and let us know what they say.



But it's so much more fun to speculate online, and hear everyone else's opinions.    

Next time I walk past, I'll ask and see if I can get an answer. The last time, they said something about the fact that we registered with the promotion ($300 credit) and the "Mayan Calendar of Fun". 

I will let you know if I get any other info! 

Tom


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 30, 2012)

Tom, why dont you go up to the bartender and tell him the pink one is for free unlimited drinks.


----------



## rpennisi (Jul 30, 2012)

_we registered with the promotion ($300 credit) and the "Mayan Calendar of Fun_

That has to be the reason for the pink additional bracelet.
I also always go for the loosest banding and take it off when showering, sleeping and leaving the resort.
I have quite a collection in my suitcase.
Ron


----------



## pittle (Jul 30, 2012)

rpennisi said:


> _we registered with the promotion ($300 credit) and the "Mayan Calendar of Fun_
> 
> That has to be the reason for the pink additional bracelet.
> I also always go for the loosest banding and take it off when showering, sleeping and leaving the resort.
> ...



That is exactly what we do!


----------



## celperf (Jul 31, 2012)

musictom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We arrived yesterday at the MP RM. Checkin was just like every other time (we are owners); however, when we turned down the "owner's update" spiel, the salesperson said something like "oh, you have the wrong wristbands. Let me take you to the concierge".
> 
> ...



i will be there this friday august 3, im owner also i think they will have a free party on the beach and free drinks thats what they tell me when i book it also $ 300 USD credit i hope i see you there and say hi !


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sure the pink wristband is to prevent riff-raff from walking in from the beach to partake of the free drinks and festivities.  :hysterical: 


I hate those wristbands and used to toss them until I came in from PV downtown late and got the lecture.  Believe I posted here to grumble several years ago and got quite a few responders who said their resorts also did this and it really was to control the walk-ins and security.


----------



## musictom (Jul 31, 2012)

celperf said:


> i will be there this friday august 3, im owner also i think they will have a free party on the beach and free drinks thats what they tell me when i book it also $ 300 USD credit i hope i see you there and say hi !



We're here until Saturday!


----------



## BC Bum (Jul 31, 2012)

We flip our wristbands inside out when we leave the resort. Don't wanna give the sharks any info.


----------



## celperf (Aug 1, 2012)

musictom said:


> We're here until Saturday!



ahh ok yes i arrive friday about 6 still don't know what building but i ask near the pool we are about 22 people all friends, mexican if i see you i can gift you some "tamales" that my mother is making today so i can eat some there


----------



## Monica (Aug 1, 2012)

*2 wristbands*



musictom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We arrived yesterday at the MP RM. Checkin was just like every other time (we are owners); however, when we turned down the "owner's update" spiel, the salesperson said something like "oh, you have the wrong wristbands. Let me take you to the concierge".
> 
> ...



The 2nd one that says 2012 Maya Calendar of Fun is so the resort's restaurants, no matter which one, will recongnize that you are partaking in the $300/room credit.  It's not good for services or at the small convenience store on-site; it's only good for food (even room service).  We used it in Acapulco.  The 2 of us ate like royalty!  We ate at the fine restaurant in the Acapulco location.  I would occassionally go to the front desk and how much we had left.  We were able to use it all up with the exception of $100 pesos.  Pretty good, huh?  BTW, they use the exchange rate of that day's market rate, not the rate they use to exchange $ for pesos.  Our rate in mid-June was $13.34 pesos/US$.  I haven't looked recently to see what the rate is now.


----------



## musictom (Aug 2, 2012)

Monica said:


> The 2nd one that says 2012 Maya Calendar of Fun is so the resort's restaurants, no matter which one, will recongnize that you are partaking in the $300/room credit.



That's exactly what the concierge told me last night when I finally asked her. She said it's because we are taking advantage of the $300 credit promotion. 

It still doesn't make sense to me, however: it's up to the front desk to apply the credit, not the individual restaurant. In the past, we've gotten a $100 credit and 10% discount for taking the owner's tour, and it was all applied on the bill.

Just didn't want to be missing out on a free buffet, etc.


----------



## flexible (Aug 2, 2012)

Replaced original post since pittle & OP explained the pink band so well.


----------



## pittle (Aug 2, 2012)

Flexible - there was a promotion that came out in January 2012 where you could use a VF week and get an extra one for free, PLUS $300 resort credit.  When I took advantage of it, the deadline was February 15, 2012 and you could go between May 31 and October 31.  We booked two concurrent weeks using one VF weeks so that we could take our neighbors to Puerto Penasco with us.  

Since the February 15th deadline, I have recieved a few emails that were similar to the original one.  Some of these had you using your regular week or VF week.

We are owners and all of these promotions came directly to us from Grupo Mayan whether email or regular mail.


----------



## flexible (Aug 2, 2012)

pittle said:


> Flexible - there was a promotion that came out in January 2012 where you could use a VF week and get an extra one for free, PLUS $300 resort credit.  When I took advantage of it, the deadline was February 15, 2012 and you could go between May 31 and October 31.  We booked two concurrent weeks using one VF weeks so that we could take our neighbors to Puerto Penasco with us.
> 
> Since the February 15th deadline, I have recieved a few emails that were similar to the original one.  Some of these had you using your regular week or VF week.
> 
> We are owners and all of these promotions came directly to us from Grupo Mayan whether email or regular mail.



PLitte: Thanks. We received those promotional emails too. BUT since we have MORE REGISTER weeks than we know what to do with (up to 26 weeks if go Oct->March and lockoff 2 BDRM for 1BDRM + studio) with No MF due to Senior Certificates, we have NEVER used VF weeks.

Thanks again for explaining what is going on. We have reservations for MP MR for an extended period of time during our upcoming 29 Sep 2012-30 Mar 2013 travel so it will be interesting to see if CARNIVAL of FUN wristbands are gracing among the jewelry of choice in the swimming pool.

============
Added later:
Went to our Post Office Box today. 
Received Mayan Nights. A Week Long Mayan Spectacular and the Last Show on Earth.
Schedule of Activities
November 3 - December 22, 2012

Vacation Packages for Nuevo Vallarta = $150 additional per person + weekly maintenance/usage fee.
Vacation Packages for Riviera Maya = $225 additional per person + weekly maintenance/usage fee.

Very detailed information on the back regarding what is included. Looks like a great deal for some people. 
6 cocktails pp - 1 per scheduled event
1 Breakfast Buffet pp
1 Dinner Show pp beverages included
1 Cocktail Party pp beverages included
plus more that I don't have time to transcribe

Any guess IF Senior Certificate holders who don't pay MF need to pay to attend the shows?
Is this an attempt to get us to use Vacation Fair weeks (which we have never used since we have too many Register weeks)?


----------



## musictom (Aug 2, 2012)

pittle said:


> Flexible - there was a promotion that came out in January 2012 where you could use a VF week and get an extra one for free, PLUS $300 resort credit.  When I took advantage of it, the deadline was February 15, 2012 and you could go between May 31 and October 31.  We booked two concurrent weeks using one VF weeks so that we could take our neighbors to Puerto Penasco with us.
> 
> Since the February 15th deadline, I have recieved a few emails that were similar to the original one.  Some of these had you using your regular week or VF week.
> 
> We are owners and all of these promotions came directly to us from Grupo Mayan whether email or regular mail.



Exactly! The MP had quite the owner's promotion this year: My sister-in-law and family used our regular week, and got upgraded to the Grand Mayan this spring, and we used our VF week, and got a $300 credit!

Still not sure why I'm wearing this silly pink wristband, however.  

Happy travels, all.


----------

